# Welche Vorbaulange für Race und Touren?



## ArchonX (5. April 2010)

Was würdet ihr für ne Länge empfehlen?
Hatte original 100mm mit Riser und hab jetzt 120mm mit nem Flat-Lenker.
Hab den Sattel entsprechend angepasst und fahre damit ganz gut, aber irgendwie kommt es mir zu lange vor.
Was sind so die gängigen Längen?


----------



## flyingcruiser (5. April 2010)

ist doch egal was gängig ist. im xc ist lang und wenig/kein oder negativer rise vorhanden. aber du musst dich ja drauf wohlfühlen. wenn es dir zu lang ist, dann probiere halt 20 mm weniger oder mehr rise. 20mm mehr und von riser auf flat macht schon bischen was aus wie du ja gemerkt hast. also kannst du ja mal deine aktuellen teile durchprobieren: riser mit 120mm oder 100mm mit flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. April 2010)

Am Lenker und Vorbau fummel ich auch ganz viel rum. Im Laufe der Jahre ist die Vorbaulänge bei mir von 120 flat auf 80 mit Riser geändert (am 20" Fully). Liegt aber auch an verändertem Fahrverhalten/Geometrie etc....mittlerweile mehr Technisches als nur Tour. Kurzer Vorbau = trägeres Lenkverhalten.

Hab noch ein tendentiell eher kurzes hardtail in 16" mir relativ langem OR...da fahr ich einen flat mit 100mm. Mit dem bike gehe ich gerne offroad. Es ist viel beweglicher.

Da hilft nur Ausprobieren...


----------



## ArchonX (5. April 2010)

Also, ich hab bei nem 20,5" HT Rahmen eine Oberrohrlänge von 605mm und wie geschrieben den 120mm Vorbau drauf.
Fahren tuts sich so gut, aber mit den Bar-Ends am Flat-Lenker sieht das aus als wäre ein riesen Geweih da vorne dran.
Mein Prob ist also mehr optisch ... 
Glaub ich versuche mal 110mm!
100mm war definitiv zu kurz ...


----------



## Spectar (5. April 2010)

Wie Flyingcruiser schon gesagt hat! Ist egal was in oder out ist hauptsache du kannst gut darauf sitzen! Standard ist meist 100mm (fahr ich auch) ist aber auch von deinem Oberkörper, Fahrweise und Oberrohrlänge vom Bike abhängig.


----------



## cone-A (6. April 2010)

Die Vorbaulänge ist genau wie die Oberrohrlänge oder die Rahmenhöhe eine Variable, die sich am Fahrer und dessen Bedürfnissen orientiert. Du kannst also genauso gut fragen: Soll ich ein 18" oder 20"-Bike fahren? Das kann Dir ohne Deine Körpermaße auch niemand sagen.

Die einzige Ausnahme ist natürlich das oben schon beschriebene Fahrverhalten, weil Du den Hebel für die Lenkung mit beeinflußt. Das reine Geometriedatum ist eigentlich die Summe aus Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge. Was auch noch dazukommt: Mit der Sattelposition und der Vorbaulänge kannst Du in Grenzen den Schwerpunkt der Fuhre beeinflussen, etwa mit ungekröpfter Stütze und 2 cm mehr am Vorbau.

Schließlich frißt Lenkerkröpfung Vorbaulänge. Ein Riser oder ein stark gekröpfter Lenker wie der Syntace Duraflite hat die Griffe 1-2 cm weiter hinten als ein Lenker mit 3° Kröpfung.

Du solltest Dir also überlegen, wo Du mit Deiner Geo hinwillst: Wendiger oder stabiler? Mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad? Rückenschonender? Ohne diese Angaben kannst Du keinen fundierten Rat bekommen.

Und das mit der Optik: Da sollte man eigentlich nach vollendeter Pubertät drüberstehen. Das Bike ist ein Werkzeug, das passen muß und nicht gut aussehen. Das Aussehen ist eh Geschmackssache. Vor 15 Jahren hätte man an Deinen Rahmen einen 150er Vorbau drangeschwartet und alles unter 13 cm als Hollandrad ausgelacht. Außerdem: Was hilft Dir ein schickes Rad, auf dem Du sitzt wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein? Und schließlich: Wie ein 120er Vorbau an einem 19" Rad aussieht, siehst Du in meiner Galerie. Da gibt es schlimmeres, oder?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Rhombus (6. April 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Kurzer Vorbau = trägeres Lenkverhalten.



Das stimmt nicht! So garnicht! Um so länger ein Hebel, desto indirekter die Bewegung am Drehpunkt!
Wahrscheinlich ist das ganze Bike agiler als Dein anderes.....


@ArchonX
Wie dem auch sei: Das Ding muss Dir passen, niemandem sonst! Also taste Dich ran.


----------



## Polonier (7. April 2010)

Ich stelle meine Frage mal hier an, weil thematisch passt.

Ich hab ein 06er Cube LTD Hardtail in 22" mit nem 120er Vorbau und Riser-Lenker.

Ich fahr das Ding zwar schon seit ewigkeiten, aber so langsam dämmerts mir, dass meine Rückenschmerzen (durchs Tragen von meinem Rucksack) wohl von meiner zu gestreckten Position auffem Rad kommt. 

Ich komm mir mitterweile echt doof auffem Rad vor, weil ich mich ein wenig deplatziert fühle. Aber das könnte auch davon kommen, dass ich mich dem Bergabsport ein wenig mehr verschrieben habe und somit immer zwischen ner aufrechteren und gestreckten Position wechseln muss.

Kurz noch zu meiner Person, bin 191cm groß, Schrittlänge 92cm. 

Die Geometrie stimmt mit dem Rad im Link überein: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/attention-black_id_35836_.htm


Jetzt die Frage: 

nen kürzeren Vorbau holen (vllt 100er) und so am Berg wohl Bodenkontakt vom Vorderrad verlieren

oder nen kleineren Rahmen kaufen und meine Teile "transplantieren"?


Letzteres würde natürlich ein wenig mehr kosten, aber würde meinem Wunsch nach ein wenig mehr Wendigkeit von meinem Rad entsprechen.

Vom Gefühl her müsste wohl der neue Rahmen eher das richtige sein, aber ich kann mich auch irren und würd mir das Geld gern sparen.

Was ist eure Meinung? Gibts da irgend ne tolle Methode rauszufinden was das Richtige ist? Laut http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/products/2004.pdf bin ich knapp auf der unteren Grenze von 22"...


Ich wurde von meinem Händler definitiv falsch beraten... anscheinend wollte der nen Ladenhüter loswerden...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! So garnicht! Um so länger ein Hebel, desto indirekter die Bewegung am Drehpunkt!
> Wahrscheinlich ist das ganze Bike agiler als Dein anderes.....



Ja, stimmt, da hab ich dasselbe gemeint wie Du aber das Gegenteil geschrieben. 

Anzumerken ist vielleicht noch, daß kurzer vorbau ein schnelleres Hochkommen des VR an Steilstücken bedeutet da man nicht soviel Druck auf den Vorderreifen bekommt. Dafür hat man ein agileres, evtl. nervöseres Lenkverhalten......das kann man mit einem breiten Lenker (so ab 640mm) ausgleichen oder mit einer absenkbaren Federgabel. Das Fahrgefühl ist direkter. Breiter Lenker hat noch andere Vorteile: weniger Schulterschmerzen und Verspannungen in Handgelenken...



Polonier schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage:
> 
> nen kürzeren Vorbau holen (vllt 100er) und so am Berg wohl Bodenkontakt vom Vorderrad verlieren
> 
> oder nen kleineren Rahmen kaufen und meine Teile "transplantieren"?



Bei mir war es ähnlich wie bei Dir. Ich bin 1,84/87cm SL und habe einen tendentiell etwas zu großen Rahmen gekauft (20 statt 18"). Meiner Meinung nach hätte es bei Dir auch ein 20Zoll-Rahmen getan.

Die Umstellung auf kurzen Vorbau und dem Bodenkontakt ist beim Fahren wirklich nur anfänglich, danach die pure Freude. Wenn Du Dich mit dem Oberkörper etwas mehr nach vorne legst beim Berge-Hochdrücken, merkst du keinen Unterschied.

Ich habe übrigens von 120 auf 60mm gewechselt. Dazu einen breiteren Lenker in 640 mit einem leichten rise und jetzt ohne Hörnchen. Eine absolute Wohltat...möchte nix anderes mehr fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Polonier (8. April 2010)

Hmm, hätte anmerken sollen, dass ich den Post aus der Verdammnis geholt habe...

Egal... hmm joa, ich versuch irgendwo nen 100er Vorbau zu leihen und dann schau ich obs besser wird. Probieren kann man ja


----------



## ArchonX (13. April 2010)

Fettes THX  an die Vorbauexperten!
Wie geschrieben, ich werde mir mal einen 110er besorgen und dann mal testen.
Andererseits kann ich mir auch nicht alle Vorbaulängen hier her legen, um sie zu testen.
Muss ja auch alles immer WCS sein und WCS ist nicht gerade billig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (14. April 2010)

Von Salsa gibt es einen "Test"-Vorbau, mit dem man verschiedene Längen und Winkel ausprobieren kann: http://salsacycles.com/components/size-o-matic_ii/

Schau doch mal, ob ein Händler in Deiner Umgebung das Teil hat. Alternativ könntest Du ja einfach mal einen kompetenten Händler mit einer Vermessung beauftragen. Dürfte nicht mehr kosten als ein falscher WCS.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

Das Ding kostet 210,-

http://www4.hibike.de/?sessionID=Dc...D=&productID=e2a4c01a25f716a57bf964be5802f629

Eine andere Alternative ist ein Billig-Vorbau!

Entweder kaufst Du alle möglichen Billig-Vorbauten und schaust, welcher passt. Oder Du kaufst einen, sägst Ihn durch und steckst einpassendes Rohr rein. Dann kannst Du so lange ein Stück abschneiden, bis er passt.

Und dann kannst Du Dein Wunschmodell bestellen.

So ein Vorbau kostet z.B. nur 5,-

http://cgi.ebay.de/BRAXXO-Vorbau-Al...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a01a15b70


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. April 2010)

fahren kannst du damit aber nicht und genau da merkt man, ob der vorbau passt.


----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

Das kannst Du mit dem Einstellding auch nicht! Und wenn man zwei Schrauben durch die Sägevariante macht, kann man damit auch fahren!

Man muss ja nicht direkt zum Downhill starten...


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. April 2010)

ich dachte eher an einen syntace vorbau oder einen einfachen nicht festen bei dem man den winkel einstellen kann. die gehen dann auch offiziell zum biken.


----------

